# Here are the newbies :)



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

i got my new boys today  i tried to talk my mom into getting more than two, but i had no luck. oh well; here they are! all of my rats have longer names that i use when they're doing something they shouldn't be. kinda like when parents call they're kids by their full names... so we now have; Edward Scissorhands (Johnny Depp was my favorite actor at the time, so i had Edward Scissorhands and Captain Jack), Figment, Vincent Price, and Paulie Bleeker.

_Vincent_

















_Bleeker_








Bleek is already showing me that he's going to be a HUGE momma's boy. he didn't want to just sit in my lap, he wanted to be right in my face trying to groom the inside of my nose.. :roll: so it was hard to get pictures of him!











more pictures laterrr. my camera was just about to die, so that's all i could get. and i'll try to get the new pictures to not be so obnoxiously blurry!


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

this one was just too cute not to post..










the cement is the closest thing i could find to a brick. i think it's the coolest thing in their cage because they're always laying on it (it's pretty warm in that room). i dunno though.


----------



## Mutatio (May 6, 2008)

They are beautiful! I like the last photo 

You also have a very nice heartagram on your guitar 

*Major HIM-fan*


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

Mutatio said:


> They are beautiful! I like the last photo
> 
> You also have a very nice heartagram on your guitar
> 
> *Major HIM-fan*


thanks! and the HIM thing is good also. 98% of the people i talk to don't even know who they are. i personally am a fan of their old stuff. i didn't even buy the new album because i was so iffy about it. dark light was good, but i prefer everything before then.

maybe my next rat will be named after Ville :lol:


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Adorable! I love the one of them curled up together.


----------



## Mutatio (May 6, 2008)

MariHxc said:


> Mutatio said:
> 
> 
> > They are beautiful! I like the last photo
> ...


I didn't buy the new album either, I liked some songs but not all.
I like Deep shadows and brilliant highlights, Razorblade Romance & Love metal. The greatest hits/and love said no-cd was a big mistake :roll:
And Dark light had a whole different sound to it :?


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

well Bleeker has an abscess.. when i bought him, it just looked like a bite that was swollen, but it's bigger today. but i'm really glad i got him and he didn't just sit at the petshop like that.


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

Thats kinda how i felt about green day....*is ashamed now* I was a fan of them for YEARS! And now....im almost embarrsed to listen to them, well besides their older stuff like 1039/kerplunk/dookie days =)


----------



## Kate.. (Jun 3, 2008)

Aw they're so cute! Love them!


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

my boys know how to make me happy  not only do Vincent and Bleeker brux for me everytime i get them out (Bleek even boggled!) but Edward and Figgy actually cuddle with each other now. before, they just tolerated each other, but now it really seems like they love each other  i can't wait till it can be a 4 rat pile instead of just 2. i've got to get more pictures of them all


----------

